# Wild Pigs?



## stripey22 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have been hearing stories lately about wild pigs being taken in Hobble Creek Canyon/ Diamond Fork. I even saw a picture that looked like the right area. Does anybody know if this is true? I tried a forum search and didn't find anything. The picture I saw was a pretty large pig?
I can't tell if it's BS or not.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I dunno. If it is it probably just escaped from a farm.

BTW Arizona spring draw application for Javelina is upon us.

They are not really pigs, but in due time they will inhabit the Dixie of Deseret by the movement northward.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Mmm, pork! Next year I am hoping to get down south for a pig hunt. There was a hunting ranch in Utah a while back that brought some in illegally, hadn't heard anything since though.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Na, the wolves would have eaten them


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I only have one possible in to private property hunting and it's a chance to stalk javelina in Texas. I can't wait and it seems like a strong chance of approval from the owner and the javelina love his land. Now I just need to investigate the state wildlife system.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> Mmm, pork! Next year I am hoping to get down south for a pig hunt. There was a hunting ranch in Utah a while back that brought some in illegally, hadn't heard anything since though.


Texas and Louisiana are both great places for an easy hog hunt. But be warned those pigs can get north of 300 pounds in a hurry. Not unusual in those warm climates to have 2-3 litters per year of 8+ piglets and hardly any natural predators besides hunters.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If they are such a problem, why is it so expensive to get hunting permission for most properties?


-DallanC


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I hunt hobble creek every year. Never seen any hog sign


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd love to go help control any pig infestation along the Wasatch Front. 

A freezer full of elk and pork seems like a fine idea to me!


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

I've read that one of the islands in the great salt lake has a bunch of hogs but it is private property


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunner, that was Fremont island and the DWR went through with helicopters a few years ago and wiped the hogs and feral sheep out supposedly.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

cant believe the antelope tag went for $410 this year , it says there are 2 more draw tags each year as well , are they max points OIL tag just like moose?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

cdbright said:


> cant believe the antelope tag went for $410 this year , it says there are 2 more draw tags each year as well , are they max points OIL tag just like moose?


There are only 2 total deer tags on AI, as far as I know. One auction, and one draw. The draw tag is a choice for your Limited Entry deer application, residents only. Since there is only 1 draw tag, there is no max point holder guarantee situation--everybody who applies is in contention for the tag with 1 chance per every bonus point accrued. Due to luck somebody could draw with 0 points, or they could be a 23 point holder...just the way it is


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> If they are such a problem, why is it so expensive to get hunting permission for most properties?
> 
> -DallanC


Most farmers have come to see them as a cash crop now that so many people want to hunt them. At one time farmers let you kill all you wanted then they realized people would pay to hunt them....supply and demand. Where our family lives in the central part of Louisiana we have enough connections that we wouldn't have to pay if we wanted to hunt them. However my brothers just hunt them around their hunting camp because they're full of them there on WMA land and you can run your 4 wheelers in there. Just pick out the one you want, take a head shot with the .22WMR or if it's in deer season the .270 or 7x57 hook it up to the 4 wheeler and drag it a few hundred yards back to the camp and skin it out. They usually kill what they need for the year and stock their freezer good then leave them alone. Usually they take 2-4 per year each.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

when i hunt with my buddy in TX we shoot them all day all year just to try to get them out , they kill deer , drag the fawns under the fence and destroy the land , just so damb many of them , i took home a cool BIG skull and bleached it, the teeth fall out when soaking so then you can re mount them in the skull with epoxy and make them stand out another inch or so , looks really neat on a coffee table or something.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Most farmers have come to see them as a cash crop now that so many people want to hunt them. At one time farmers let you kill all you wanted then they realized people would pay to hunt them....supply and demand. Where our family lives in the central part of Louisiana we have enough connections that we wouldn't have to pay if we wanted to hunt them. However my brothers just hunt them around their hunting camp because they're full of them there on WMA land and you can run your 4 wheelers in there. Just pick out the one you want, take a head shot with the .22WMR or if it's in deer season the .270 or 7x57 hook it up to the 4 wheeler and drag it a few hundred yards back to the camp and skin it out. They usually kill what they need for the year and stock their freezer good then leave them alone. Usually they take 2-4 per year each.


That's what gets me. So many people getting a lot of money off of something they don't want there anyway. If you got a nuisance animal that you can make a little coin off of, more power to ya. However, I get tired of hearing people complain about hogs to the state so hogs remain unprotected, but then charge people to come hunt them.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

willfish4food said:


> That's what gets me. So many people getting a lot of money off of something they don't want there anyway. If you got a nuisance animal that you can make a little coin off of, more power to ya. However, I get tired of hearing people complain about hogs to the state so hogs remain unprotected, but then charge people to come hunt them.


Better hurry if you want to get in on some action. Both Texas and Louisiana are REALLY close to a poison that will kill the pigs but not harm other wildlife. It's in the mid to final stages of testing from what I have read. IF it works the porker population is going to drop dramatically and quickly.


----------

